# Firemouth Cichlid



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok I have a Firemouth Cichlid in with 2 Jewel Cichlids and 2 convicts. They are all very small, the biggest firemouth cant be more than 2 inches. Anyways, when I feed them, the green nattereri that is in the tank with them takes his food, then when he is done, I usually throw in some more brine shrimp and stuff for the cichlids. This one firemouth constantly is flaring out his gills and the other cichlids and completely herds them in a corner while he gets his fill..... I thought this was really cool, he flares his gills as a sign of aggression. It was really neat!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

'tis the trademark of a firemouth to do that. I'm surprised its working on the convicts though; I would have expected them to run the tank. The firemouth's gill flaring is, nonetheless, all bark and no bite. But very cool, yes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

He was mainly doing it to the biggest jewel cichlid...roughly 2 inches....It was badass to say the least!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had a little male kribensis cichlid with my reds a while ago, and he was a little psycho as well. Each time one of the reds came close, he just threatened them, and sometimes he even made a blind dash at them to keep them at distance.
It became even worse when I bought him a female, which got his hormones runnig overtime over more... But one day he had just disappeared - I guess my reds had enough of his psychotic behaviour...







But I miss that little guy - he truely needed a wheel carriage to carry his balls around...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I love firemouthes - it kind of reminds me of bettas when they get mad









pleased to hear you like your cichlids


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am beginning to catch a fever.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> This one firemouth constantly is flaring out his gills and the other cichlids and completely herds them in a corner while he gets his fill


that would make a non piranha pic of the week


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I knew as soon as you got your first cichlids you would get hooked mike








walter thinks they are cool too









Mark


----------

